# Smoked ribs and shoulder from last weekend.



## some bloke (Mar 5, 2014)

Last Saturday I cranked up my weber charcoal kettle and put some ribs on. One rack I put a Chinese 5 spice-based rub on, and the other had a few odds and ends off the spice shelf added. I soak the racks overnight, usually in slightly salted water as I find the spice rub usually overpowers any marinade I have used. It keeps them juicy though. I did't have any water in the kettle for the smoke. The Chinese one was so big I had to cut it into two parts to fit on my 22". I did them at 110-130c for around 4 hours then rested them for about 45 min. I don't know if the photos will show up as I think noob photos are modded?













hJdGhHe.jpg



__ some bloke
__ Mar 5, 2014






I have recently found a wee Polish shop here which sell ribs with a decent amount of meat on.

I used apple and oak chips and some rosemary stalks  for smoke.













qWw5ZeJ.jpg



__ some bloke
__ Mar 5, 2014






They were pretty juicy, the bite came off the bone easily and the bark had a bit of crunch too. My 3 hungover friends enjoyed them as much as I did. I sometimes put a sauce on for the last 30-40 min but left these dry.

On Sunday, I got a couple of 3-4lb pork shoulder roasts from the local supermarket and took the skin off. (I'll make crackling with that this week.) I did a couple of similar rubs as the ribs, and put them on the kettle at around 130c. I put boiling water in the drip tray for this smoke. The temp was up and down a bit; I'm still getting the hang of keeping a consistent temp for 6 hours or more. It was down to 100c at one stage (snoozed a bit on the couch) and after about 6 hours I probed them - still a bit low at 75ish, so we had to wait a bit longer. Eventually it got to 88c (around 7.5 hours, possibly because of the wind and drizzle) and I wrapped them in foil for around an hour.













cjKOcxB.jpg



__ some bloke
__ Mar 5, 2014





   













DjWz2WK.jpg



__ some bloke
__ Mar 5, 2014






I used a similar mix of wood as the ribs - not because it added a special flavour, it was just what I had. I sliced them to see how they looked inside, then sliced one up for sandwiches. It disappeared pretty quickly, (6 hungry lads made very short work of it) so I sliced the next one and realised it fell apart easily so I just pulled it apart. That disappeared too, which I was pretty happy about. One of the guys there had lived in Texas for a year and he said it tasted very similar and had a similar texture to stuff he'd eaten there, just they usually smothered it in sauce. I was pleased to hear that, as I've never eaten authentic US-style ribs or pork so I'm flying blind here. Still, I like what I make and my guests seem to as well, so I'm happy.

Next weekends plan is for some ribs to eat while I watch Scotland getting gubbed...


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello.  Looks like some good grub.  I would eat that several times a week.  May I educate you and your mate just a bit?  "Traditional" Tx. BBQ is not served smothered in sauce.  Many places in TX. do now pour sauce over everything.  "Traditionally" Tx. BBQ is served with a sauce on the side.  Goes back to the Mexicans teaching the new American folks to cook BBQ.  It was cooked in the ground and was just flavoured by the coals and salt and pepper.  Now days folks seem to want a rub with 253 different ingredients and the a sauce poured over that has 135 different ingredients.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   So the newer BBQ places serve what the public wants.  It is still served "traditionally" in many small town cafes; along with a smoked sausage that would blow your mind.  Glad all went well for you.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Mar 7, 2014)

Seem to recall that Memphis Style Ribs are dry too - think it's our taste to have them with sauce - I tend to just baste them for the last half hour with some sauce which is nice - must dry them "dry" sometime :)

Nice looking grub I agree  and great Q View


----------

